# Tudor Owners Club



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Tudor Black Bay Red


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Nice black bay red buddy hopefully will be able to add to the club in the next week or so awaiting conformation on a trade so fingers crossed :biggrin:


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Mine and the missus's...........


----------



## Steve72 (Sep 8, 2013)

My offering for membership???


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

As you can see I like Tudor


----------



## ndpadgett (Sep 18, 2015)

Lots of nice Tudors but I really like the "Big Rose" vintage models from the late 1950's early 1960's. Why they ever stopped putting a big rose logo on the dial I will never understand, they look so much better than the small rose or shield logos.


----------



## ndpadgett (Sep 18, 2015)

That's the thing about Tudors, its hard to find a bad one!


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

My Tudor Black Bay Black


----------



## 4vsq (Jul 30, 2016)

Looking at one of the new Tudor Chronos, beautiful watches. Watch this space, hopefully will be joining you soon!


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> 10sec gain in 36hrs :thumbsup: i can live with that on a 50yr old watch :yes:


 you cant grumble about that, excellent


----------



## ATGNI (Dec 18, 2016)

And me!

Black Bay Blue


----------



## LFB (Dec 13, 2016)

Chosen for me by my wife and 2 boys. Stunning Black Bay Bronze, love this watch.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BOb9F_AFRWC/


----------



## Troy Nydecker (Dec 29, 2016)

Very latest purchase, North Flag. I did really want the bracelet, but the strap is very good, couldn't say no really. Bought from Earnest Jones over at Leeds, in their sale £730 off list price!


----------



## HHHH (Jul 28, 2008)

Currently have these two, a Big Block and Blue Snowflake.


----------



## Ar.parask (Mar 13, 2017)

I am a huge fun of Tudor and currently own these three little pieces;
A 79170 big block








A panda 79260








And a neo-vintage sub 79190









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete wilding (Jul 13, 2017)

They really are beautiful watches. In my dreams I, one day will join your club,seen one today with an unusual red bezel....wow...sadly £2000


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

Some beautiful Tudors in this thread, my Pelagos LHD










Sent from my LG-H440n using Tapatalk

My Red Blackbay on the Pelagos rubber strap.










Sent from my LG-H440n using Tapatalk


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

I "thought"! Id posted this one before...looks like I havent!

I recently got this one in a trade...I wasnt expecting to like it as much as I do! But I really do like it, really comfy, well made, easy to read etc...whats not to like! I like it so much, I may well try to get a Black Bay 58 one day!

For the moment though, my lovely Black Bay Heritage (41) is doing me just fine!


----------



## alan1219 (Oct 1, 2019)

Just acquired a BB58 - super stoked :clap:


----------



## Porker63 (Mar 29, 2020)

JHi Guys Newbie here my selection

https://photos.app.goo.gl/AEyEwi9W1eJPjJtg7

https://photos.app.goo.gl/votUExwRbu8q8WCSA


----------



## ZeroAlpha (Feb 16, 2019)

After being absent from the forums for too long, I picked up this beauty February.

Hoping the image posts! (Fancy photo taken for some photography practice i've been doing)


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Porker63 said:


> JHi Guys Newbie here my selection
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/AEyEwi9W1eJPjJtg7
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/votUExwRbu8q8WCSA


 Got both the same Pelagos.


----------



## Tus1234 (May 27, 2020)

Got my eye on the Tudor Black bay, either with the red bezel or blue bezel!


----------



## Porker63 (Mar 29, 2020)

A new North flag to add to collection, https://photos.app.goo.gl/eaE2MZaMP27wMvTs9

probably last Tudor until they introduce something new.


----------



## davidif (Aug 17, 2020)

Absolutely love my BB36 Black Dial and bracelet, although i am looking to mix it up a bit with some alternative straps.

Any suggestions??

Thanks


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

Thought I'd get this in here whilst I had the bonnet up on flickr:



This was a grail watch for me for a long time and the magic hasn't gone anywhere. I still feel like I'm borrowing a lifestyle when I wear it - hope that never wears off.


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

Tudor Black Bay 58 Blue. Really well fitting for me with a 39mm case.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I have couple....

*TUDOR PRINCE Oysterdate 26 Jewels (1979)*​





​





​
&​
*TUDOR HYDDRONAUT II, model 20030-93570 B3, cal.2824-2 25 Jewels*​





​





​
:biggrin:​


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Black Bay 79220 red in production from 2012 to 2016 those lucky enough to own a black bezel version have probably got a future collectible as they were only made for 6 months.

Perhaps the watch which gave Tudor a new life? This version of the Black Bay has a largely unmodified ETA 2824 movement and faux vintage looks like gilt printing on the dial, gilt hands, Tudor rose on the dial and etched on the crown. A keeper!


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

Nice easy reading intro to the brand from GQ:

https://www.gq-magazine.co.uk/article/the-gq-guide-to-tudor-watches


----------



## kendodsworth (Aug 20, 2013)

It's been a while since I posted on here, had to ban myself as I was getting carried away with my watch "wishlist"....saying that I have a black bay 58 on route  along with potential divorce papers.

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Glamour, hate the name but love the watch


----------



## Bow (Jan 23, 2021)

My Black Bay Black.


----------



## Mr LB (Jun 20, 2021)

https://linksharing.samsungcloud.com/tzGiEQTPxPur

My recently purchased BB58 Blue. Great watch and first Tudor.


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

Tudor Black Bay Chronograph:

 

Also guest appearance for this chap given he's already for sale:

 

Tudor Black Bay Pro


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Two-durs


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

Tudor Pelagos 39.


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

Got this little beauty yesterday. Put it on a Forstner Jubilee bracelet...looks really nice, even if I do say so myself







!


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

marley said:


> Got this little beauty yesterday. Put it on a Forstner Jubilee bracelet...looks really nice, even if I do say so myself !


 Looks cracking. The jubilee really suits the 2 tone 50's aesthetic of the watch itself :thumbsup:


----------



## Balaton1109 (Jul 5, 2015)

At 33mm, mine comes from before the days of BIG. The 9ct Shackman case is hallmarked for London 1959 and the movement is derived from an ETA 1096.

As an example of right time, right place, I got lucky as my grumpy watchmaker had bought it as a non-runner from a customer who'd only been interested in the melt value.

Regards.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Balaton1109 said:


> At 33mm, mine comes from before the days of BIG. The 9ct Shackman case is hallmarked for London 1959 and the movement is derived from an ETA 1096.
> 
> As an example of right time, right place, I got lucky as my grumpy watchmaker had bought it as a non-runner from a customer who'd only been interested in the melt value.
> 
> ...


 Well done, Sir!

Shackman cases (quality) usually to be found housing similarly quality movements from IWC, Omega, Longines…

:thumbsup:


----------



## Balaton1109 (Jul 5, 2015)

Karrusel said:


> Well done, Sir!
> 
> Shackman cases (quality) usually to be found housing similarly quality movements from IWC, Omega, Longines…
> 
> :thumbsup:


 Thank you, kind Sir.

This one was never going anywhere near the pot, and Mr Grumpy would just have sold it on for a commercial price after repair, had I not happened by on one of my frequent visits.

Regards.


----------

